# Backup for 6D for Wedding Photography



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am new to the forum and this is my first post here. Up until this year I have mainly shot family portrait sessions but this year I decided I wanted to start second shooting weddings. I shot one a week or so back and had a blast and I have quite a few more scheduled now for this year for that photographer. I want to purchase a backup body for my 6D but I am unsure of what to purchase. Any advice appreciated :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 28, 2014)

The best backup body is the same body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

Another 6D, if at all possible.


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

Another 6D is a bit out of my current price range otherwise I would have bought another one forsure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

In that case, what _is_ your budget??


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

Would like to stay under 1k if I can but could prob go to about 1.2k. I don't mind buying used.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

Wait until you have earned enough off the second shooter gig to get another 6D, don't get anything "less" in the mean time, it will be wasted money. Though if it is going well I'd suggest get a 5D MkIII next, but not until the photography has paid for it.


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

Not having a backup camera is just a bit worrisome for me is all. I certainly would like to buy another 6D as I do love the camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> Not having a backup camera is just a bit worrisome for me is all. I certainly would like to buy another 6D as I do love the camera.



You are a second shooter, not the primary, I have never expected or demanded a second have two cameras, indeed when I shot many more weddings I always had three bodies on hand so I could give the second a spare if they needed it, that is what primaries do, they get lots more money to worry about that stuff.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 28, 2014)

You are the second shooter... you are the second shooter for a particular photographer.... Talk to the primary photographer.... odds are insanely high ( a certainty) that they have a backup body that they carry around on the job and the odds are very high that they have a third or a fourth body of some sort that they don't use any more and just hangs around the shop... they would probably let you use this as a backup to your camera while on the job.... so go talk to the primary shooter!


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

The primary shooter has said that if something were to happen to my camera that I could use a backup camera of hers. The problem is I shoot Canon and she shoots Nikon so it would be a very different camera to get used to as well as having to use her lenses as well. Better than nothing I suppose and better than rushing a purchase I will regret. Leads me to another question then. Should I spend once I have enough for another 6D or keep saving and buy a 5DM3 since I am hoping to eventually first shoot my own weddings?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> The primary shooter has said that if something were to happen to my camera that I could use a backup camera of hers. The problem is I shoot Canon and she shoots Nikon so it would be a very different camera to get used to as well as having to use her lenses as well. Better than nothing I suppose and better than rushing a purchase I will regret. Leads me to another question then. Should I spend once I have enough for another 6D or keep saving and buy a 5DM3 since I am hoping to eventually first shoot my own weddings?



You know my answer already, save for the 5D MkIII, it has to be the "best" wedding orientated camera out there.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> Should I spend once I have enough for another 6D or keep saving and buy a 5DM3 since I am hoping to eventually first shoot my own weddings?



The 5d3 has dual cf/sd card slots for on-site backup in case your card breaks. Other than that, how do you feel your 6d does for weddings concerning the af system (what lenses are you using)?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 28, 2014)

+ 1 on no need for a back up camera when shooting as a second, especially when you are using a new, good quality camera such as the 6D. These (generic) machines are incredibly reliable, being designed to reliably record one off, unrepeatable events. 

However as a primary photographer at such an unrepeatable event I always have a back up of everything because of Sod's Law. 

For a proper back up you really need exactly the same body, as has been said, so you can share the work load and lenses seamlessly between them. 

As for the 6D vs 5D III debate, well ........ :-X


----------



## Hannes (Apr 28, 2014)

If you have to have one now, I'd say get a 60D off the used market and sell it again when you get enough money to get another 6D


----------



## tron (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't spend money on something you will not use later. Plus, you are the second shooter. Let the primary shooter worry.

Again, save your money.


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> bvphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Should I spend once I have enough for another 6D or keep saving and buy a 5DM3 since I am hoping to eventually first shoot my own weddings?
> ...



So far I have had very little focus issues with the 6D even in low light as long as I use the center focus point. Outside and in good light I can use the outer focal points reliably but in low light I pretty much have to stick with the center focus point. 

For lenses I own:
Sigma 35mm f/1.4 Art
Sigma 50mm f/1.4
Canon 85mm f/1.8
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro
Canon 24-105 f/4
Sigma 70-200 f2.8


----------



## zlatko (Apr 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> You know my answer already, save for the 5D MkIII, it has to be the "best" wedding orientated camera out there.



I agree about the 5DIII -- the best for weddings in my view too. The "best" is relative to what a photographer wants & needs, so there is no objective best. But the 5DIII is pretty brilliant for weddings. There are some bigger cameras (1DX, D4S) that are awesome, but their weight makes them more of a burden for a wedding day.

Good options for a 2nd camera are (in order):
1. 5DIII if budget allows (and make it the main camera)
2. Another 6D (possible to find one used or refurbished?)
3. 60D or 70D


----------



## thismercifulfate (Apr 28, 2014)

You can pick up a refurbished 6D body for $1291 from Canon right now… what are you waiting for?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Apr 28, 2014)

What lenses are you shooting if I may ask? If you have the "kit" lens with it already, the 24-105mm F/4, I wouldn't even think about getting another body yet. I'd pick up two solid primes, or a 24-70mm, and a 70-200mm before that happens. I agree with the majority this time, save your money until you can justify big purchases. It's really rare that a camera becomes unusable during a wedding, unless you're careless, accident prone, AND like to hang out right by bodies of water like pools and fountains, or even a very tall staircase. I have a couple of 6Ds and both are past warranty already, peeling, fading, scratching, etc. One of them even has over 200k actuations. Both are still shooting like the day they were bought. And like you said, the main shooter has a backup already. The chance of both of you needing to use that backup as a main camera at one event are so slim that there's actually a much better chance that the bride leaves the groom at the altar.


----------



## DRR (Apr 28, 2014)

Based on what you've said so far I think the most prudent strategy is,

Long term, save for the 5DIII. If you're at < $1k now, save that money and put it towards the 5DIII. That will be your primary camera.

Short term, shoot with your 6D until you have a 5DIII and then make the 6D your backup.

If if makes you feel better to have a second body while you're second shooter, rent one. Charge $60 more. Instead of keeping it in the case as a backup, use it as a second camera so you can switch focal lengths without having to swap lenses.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh and I totally forgot the most important thing. You need a flash. Chances are, as a secondary you'll be taking group shots, and a lot of the reception shots which if at night... will need a fill light.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree with many posters. Go for another 6D. Shooting an even with 2 bodies make the job much easier.


----------



## schulein (Apr 28, 2014)

It's really fun to shoot two bodies as a second shooter! Fortunately, you really can't go wrong with any Canon body. It just makes it harder to make a decision  It all depends on how much you want to shell out.

As has already been suggested, if you stretch your budget a tad you can grab a refurb 6D direct from Canon for $1290 + tax here: http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-6d-body-refurbished

The 60D is an attractive option for you as it handles very similarly to the 6D and the swivel screen could open up some new shooting opportunities (wide angle above the dance floor shots for instance). Used bodies go for $500 - $600.

A rebel would also be a very capable second cam. t2i's are going for $250 - $350 used and have virtually the same sensor as the 7D/60D/t5i. Ergonomics suffer a bit but these are highly capable cameras. That would leave you a lot of room to purchase flashes or other accessories that could take your game to a new level.

-Bob


----------



## spacetimeroger (Apr 28, 2014)

The best thing to do at this point would be to rent either a 2nd 6D or a 5DmkIII. If you're just starting out and not making much money yet, you're much better off renting a 2nd camera for the gigs that require it than laying out the cash to buy one.

If you really want to buy a camera, then I'd either pick up a pre-owned Canon 40/50/60D, or a 1DmkII/1DmkIII/1DSmkII as a cheap backup that you won't have to worry about too much, and then buy something better as you start to make more money. I wouldn't necessarily expect a 2nd shooter to have a backup body when I hire them, however it's something that I would definitely take as a good sign. Aside from your photographic ability, what will make you attractive to primary shooters who would be hiring you is your reliability and professionalism—having a backup body hits on those last two points.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi.
I would second, third or fourth, or whatever we are up to, the advice to let the first photographer worry about backup gear, though I do get your discomfort at the risk of getting forced to learn to use a Nikon in a high pressure situation.
If you must have a spare how about a 40D, a very capable body and cheap! I would also say I'll bet you do have a flash, but if you don't, you really should, and maybe a remote trigger or long ETTL cable so you can get the flash away from the body.
I had to hold my flash way up high to get pics of the dance floor with any illumination at the back. (my cousins wedding and I was asked to mingle and get pics, but I still cleared it with the pro and stayed the hell away from the formals!)

Cheers Graham.



bvphotography said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and this is my first post here. Up until this year I have mainly shot family portrait sessions but this year I decided I wanted to start second shooting weddings. I shot one a week or so back and had a blast and I have quite a few more scheduled now for this year for that photographer. I want to purchase a backup body for my 6D but I am unsure of what to purchase. Any advice appreciated :


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Apr 28, 2014)

id say save for another 6d or save more for a 5d3.


----------



## Wildfire (Apr 28, 2014)

The 6D is a fantastic wedding camera. If it works for your style of wedding photography then don't spend money on a 5D3 (use that money to improve your lighting setup instead!)

As far as a backup, I picked up my 60D last year from Canon Direct (refurbished) for less than $475... it shares the d-pad control with the 6D and is pretty much the same size so you'll find it to be a good backup camera at less than half the price.


----------



## giltaminphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

I had this debate when I had my 5d2 for wedding photography and got the 6d as my backup and then I ended up selling my 5d2 because for me,the 6d was outstanding for weddings. I love using my primes and it is such a light combo carrying the two 6D's all day. I got the 6d for half the price of the 5d3(which has the same sensor) and instead invested in top primes. As long you can handle center point focus, for me it works well and nails all my shots. It's just way more cost effective getting the 6D's instead. Unless you are doing 20-30 weddings a year which I'm not then the 5d3 is worth it. The lenses to me are much more valuable. 

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

I have 2 flashes. I have a 430exII and a 580ex. If I were to get a crop sensor camera just for now until I can save up for another 6d what should I get then? 40d,50d,60d? Is the 60d much better than either the 40d or 50d? Just sorta want something that will get the job done if by chance my 6d decides to break on me (doubtful).


----------



## Wildfire (Apr 28, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> I have 2 flashes. I have a 430exII and a 580ex. If I were to get a crop sensor camera just for now until I can save up for another 6d what should I get then? 40d,50d,60d? Is the 60d much better than either the 40d or 50d? Just sorta want something that will get the job done if by chance my 6d decides to break on me (doubtful).



The 50D is a good choice if you want something cheap and durable. The reason I recommended the 60D is because it is a similar size/button configuration to the 6D, which should make it easy to switch to should you have to use your backup.

If you'd like to use your flashes off camera more, I'd recommend selling both of them and picking up a set of 600EX-RTs. Expensive, but paired with a 6D you can take some gorgeous event photos... I was stunned with the ease of use and fantastic images I got the first time I shot a wedding after selling my 430EXs and bought 3 600EXs,


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 28, 2014)

In terms of image quality and higher ISO noise is there much difference between the 50d and the 60d? It looks like I will be shooting a few weddings for family myself this year as well so wouldn't mind owning a second body just incase. I could rent but by the time I rent a couple times I could have probably bought a cheaper body. Where I am it looks like the rental on a camera body is 100-150 for a weekend.


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hmm...seems like there is no love for the 5D2. If you don't want to spend the money for a 6D or 5D3 I would buy a used 5D2 which are pretty cheap and with 95% of the image quality of a 6D. That said....as others have already mentioned I wouldn't even bother with a second body unless you were the primary shooter.


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 29, 2014)

Where I am the 5dM2 is only about 500 less than the 6d. Seems to me that most people think I should just stick to the one 6d I have and if I need to shoot a wedding by myself for family then just rent a second 6d. As far as flash goes aren't I further ahead betting wireless radio triggers for the flashes I already have than switching over to the 600rt system? What advantage does it have over using say pocket wizards with my current flashes?


----------



## Shane1.4 (Apr 29, 2014)

Get a 60D. It will use a SD card just like your 6D and will have much more similar button layout. You can pick one up used on ebay for about $500. It was my backup for a long time and it worked just fine.


----------



## cpsico (Apr 29, 2014)

You won't be happy with a lesser camera. It will be money wasted because you will be very unhappy with image quality. The 6d is mighty little camera IQ wise. Save the money you make for something next level. In the mean time learn how to use your mentors nikon.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd get a 60D if I absolutely needed it right now and that was my budget. It's very much like the 6D. However, it won't take the same kind of images and you'll still need to adjust to it a bit, especially in post. The 60D is a great camera nonetheless, but if you own a 6D the 60D will live in it's shadow. If I were you I'd skip the idea completely and get another 6D in the future, for workflow and productivity reasons. Keeping technical hassles and delays out of your workflow will help you concentrate more on being creative.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with many replies so far. The 60D is a good option a can be gotten for a good price 2nd-hand/refurb. It uses the same batteries & memory-cards, its ergonomics/handling is very similar to the 6D... it will all be very familiar and much easier to switch over if you need to in a stressful situation.

The low light performance will obviously not be on the same level as the 6D. (e.g. ISO-800 on the 60D is similar to ISO-3200 on the 6D.) I consider my 60D more for use in "good natural light" or with flash, whereas the 6D allows for much more flexible shooting conditions.


----------



## Menace (Apr 29, 2014)

Save up and get a 6D


----------



## brad goda (Apr 29, 2014)

1Dx


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2014)

Menace said:


> Save up and get a 6D


+1 

@bvphotography:
Wait (and save your money) until you can buy one.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 29, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> I want to purchase a backup body for my 6D but I am unsure of what to purchase.



If you want to dual use two bodies with different lenses or are a well paid pro: save up for a 6d
If you just want to have a backup in the backup in the bag for peace of mind and are modestly paid: get a 60d


----------



## jblake (Apr 29, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Wait until you have earned enough off the second shooter gig to get another 6D, don't get anything "less" in the mean time, it will be wasted money. Though if it is going well I'd suggest get a 5D MkIII next, but not until the photography has paid for it.



Hello. Another option is to use PayPal's Bill me Later. This PayPal service allows you to make a purchase now and have up to or just more than, 6 months to pay. There is no interest if you pay the amount off before the end of the 6 month period. This would solve your problem of not having enough cash to purchase what you need now.

You apply for this at check out at most retailers; Adorama, B & H, or eBay for example. You are approved, if credit worthy, immediately, and only takes a few minutes. If you purchased something today, April 29th, your bill would be due on October 25th, 2014. If you wait until Thursday, May 1st, your bill would not be due until November 25th, 2014.

You can payments to PayPal whenever you wish to pay the amount down. This may be a better option for you. It would allow you to pick up another 6D, new or used, and not have to settle for a inferior crop frame camera; inferior for low light event photography.

Just throwing out another option for you to consider.


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 29, 2014)

One of the major issues is I live in Canada and it is my understanding that anything that is ordered from B&H and shipped to Canada does not have a warranty because the warranty is only valid on products bought from and shipped to the US. I cannot find any locations in Canada that offer the Bill Me Later option and it is not even available when buying from B&H and having shipped to Canada.


----------



## Dan46 (Apr 29, 2014)

A vote for...
* A second body as essential for paid event photography.
* That second body in use with a different focal length, not just "backup."
* Full-frame such as 6D for way better ISO. DxO Labs camera body rates 6D at ISO 2340 and 70D comparable at ISO 926.
* Best bargain control of off-camera flash for 6D = Canon 90ex mini-flash, which (surprisingly) can serve as a flash master (sort of like ST-E2), for mulitple flash channels if you like, controlled from the 6D's menu system.
(and currently a super bargain, white box from B&H for $60)
* On the other hand, off-camera-flash affects can be achieved with skillful use of bounced on-camera flash. For tips:
http://neilvn.com/tangents/the-black-foamie-thing/ and the "related links" at the bottom of that page.


----------



## jblake (Apr 29, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> One of the major issues is I live in Canada and it is my understanding that anything that is ordered from B&H and shipped to Canada does not have a warranty because the warranty is only valid on products bought from and shipped to the US. I cannot find any locations in Canada that offer the Bill Me Later option and it is not even available when buying from B&H and having shipped to Canada.



I did not know you lived in Canada. I confirmed with PayPal that the Bill me Later service is available only to US residents, sorry.


----------



## bvphotography (Apr 29, 2014)

No worries, I think this was the first I mentioned being in Canada


----------



## mgkaplan (Apr 29, 2014)

Any Canon DSLR will work.

If your 6D should break down, you will be pleased to have and you will do just fine with any of the cameras mentioned.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 30, 2014)

bvphotography said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and this is my first post here. Up until this year I have mainly shot family portrait sessions but this year I decided I wanted to start second shooting weddings. I shot one a week or so back and had a blast and I have quite a few more scheduled now for this year for that photographer. I want to purchase a backup body for my 6D but I am unsure of what to purchase. Any advice appreciated :



Most wedding pros seem to use the 5D3 (or so I am told, and so I gather). Given this, a better scenario would be to use the 6D as a backup to the 5D3, or else for "second shooter" usage. That said, I am not a wedding pro, and so I don't ever know what the hell I'm talking about!


----------



## CanonOregon (Apr 30, 2014)

thismercifulfate said:


> You can pick up a refurbished 6D body for $1291 from Canon right now… what are you waiting for?


You beat me to it! http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-6d-body-refurbished


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan46 said:


> * Full-frame such as 6D for way better ISO.



No doubt, but it also has a shallower dof (given the same framing). That's why I don't mind having a 60d crop backup: with my ff 6d and two models - I'm doing a log of pet/person shots - it usually requires ~f11 to have both eyes in focus even if I attempt thin dof posing. For run and gun shots on a wedding, you might also not be able to use open aperture and thin dof unless your're a real photog wiz.


----------

